# S-Off ? Let's remove the bloaty apps now, for good. MUST HAVE ROOT.



## Six6Sicks

Now that we finally have S-Off, it's time to remove the apps on here that are just taking up space.
You need root access. Not temp-root, permanent root.

This is just a list of apps I have successfully removed. There might be others you want to remove but I have only tested these, and so far I have had zero issues.

I suggest using a File Explorer app WITH ROOT of your choice.

In the attached list you will see */data/data/com.nuance.nmc.sihome* highlighted in red. 
After removing this one I kept getting continuous force closes, but a quick battery pull stopped them. 
Try removing this first, then continuing.

The only force close I got was from this. If it happens to you just pull battery and resume where you left off.

DOWNLOAD APP LIST HERE: http://tinyurl.com/3bcddkt

Steps:

1. Download File Explorer of your choice. It must have root though. 
2. Navigate to each file listed on the attached sheet. 
3. Delete each listed file. 
4. Reboot when done.
5. Celebrate.

You'll notice some of the apps have ODEX files, delete these as well. 
eg.

AppToDelete.apk
AppToDelete.odex

This is kind of a tedious process, but when your done, the bloat will be gone.

Hope you find this helpful as I did.


----------



## TheAtheistReverend

If you want to test if it is safe to remove an app you can just rename the extention or move the app to a folder on your SD. If your phone has issues you can move it right back. Just an easy and safe/safer way to test.


----------



## Mafiatounes

Does anyone know if its safe to remove htc locations?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Six6Sicks

I did yesterday and on my Weather/Clock widget my location could not be found. So I'd say no.


----------

